# Alternative to Clomid?



## louisoscar (Jan 28, 2010)

I was just wondering if there any alternatives to clomid for ovulation induction that anyone knows of? I took clomid for 11 cycles in total (conceived on the 2nd but then mc) and I'm not sure if medically it's safe to take it many more times. I am in between IVF cycles but still have one working tube so wanted to give clomid or another ovulation induction drug one last chance. I will make sure I'm properly monitored this time and will pay for a trigger shot to guarantee I have released the egg as I wasn't monitired for any of the 9 cycles after my mc.


Any thoughts appreciated xx


----------



## klfflo (Nov 13, 2010)

I am having injections on menotropin for OI (possibly transferring to the gnrh pump if this cycle is unsuccessful).  I think this is an option if clomid does not work, but they put me on it straight away. Have been told I can only have 6 cycles (think it is because success does not improve for more cycles).


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

Hi Klfflo

May be worth talking to the girls on the OI girls chatter thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=227478.840 as many of them are on alternatives to clomid.

Krissi xx


----------



## 33BUTTERFLY (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Louisoscar
I took Clomid for six months and although I ovulated no bmp  My Dr has now prescribed me a new drug called Letrozole. It is usually used to treat breast cancer but they have been using it to help with ovulation since about 2005, Google Letrozole for fertility. It is fairly new and no one on here seems to have heard of it. I'm on my first cycle and getting my 21 day blood test results today so fingers crossed it helped me to ovulate. I think af is on the way though as I've got cramps. 
I really hope this works as we've been told we aren't eligible for IVF as we have unexplained fertility we have to try for 3 years and by that time I will be over 35 so not eligible  
Keep me posted on how your getting on, 
BUTTERFLY


----------

